# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Что нужно на сайте Кришна.ру друзьям Кришны и начинающим преданным?

## Ванамали Нрсимха дас

Материалы, функции и пр

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

1) Книги (тексты)
2) Контакты по городам
3) Интернет-магазин

----------


## Артём Острецов

Адреса центров и контакты лидеров бхакти-врикш/нама-хатт

----------


## Murari

*Контакты по городам* Сделайте раздел в каждом городе  в каждой деревне пускай создают топики с названием города ...

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> *Контакты по городам* Сделайте раздел в каждом городе  в каждой деревне пускай создают топики с названием города ...


На форуме сделали http://www.forum.krishna.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=37
На сайте пока так: http://www.krishna.ru/iskcon-in-russia.html

----------


## Murari

Вот нужно еще Про фестивали что на черном море проходят, там всегда последние новости узнают!

----------


## Екатерина Сочи

> Что нужно на сайте Кришна.ру друзьям Кришны и начинающим преданным?


Лично мое не авторитетное мнение, так это прежде всего общение и обмен духовным опытом. В случае когда нет возможности общаться с преданными  например "с глазу на глаз". А так поделился своим духовным опытом, почитал опыт других, осознал свои ошибки и уже легче.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> Лично мое не авторитетное мнение, так это прежде всего общение и обмен духовным опытом. В случае когда нет возможности общаться с преданными  например "с глазу на глаз". А так поделился своим духовным опытом, почитал опыт других, осознал свои ошибки и уже легче.


Так через личку ж можно..))

----------


## индра дхануш

начинающим преданным?ну наверно разьяснений...о Кришне и о Его аватарах...потому что я когда о Кришне узнала,то долго не могла понять...Кришна,и куча еще богов кто они??))но щас тоже путаюсь,но знаю то что Кришна во всем))

----------

